# Oakley Airwave Goggle



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just came across these...






I believe I read they go on sale tomorrow, and I believe it said they will retail for $600. 

I think a lot of the features are pretty cool, but was thinking about the possibility of the "buddy tracker" feature being used, obviously in conjunction with a beacon, to aid in backcountry rescue...

Thoughts?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

let me know when they can just put it in my eyeball


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

i think it is very interesting. i wouldn't get being i just ride resorts and it is not needed. But for some one who is riding back country a lot, it is a very useful tool.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

How does the buddy tracker system work? I would guess everyone would need to have phone reception and have the same app running on their phones? So expensive too


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you ride heli's where there is cell phone reception you're a giant vagina.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Or you can buy the kit:

http://shop.reconinstruments.com/


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah they did it to compete with the Smith recon i/o also 600
Smith Products | SmithOptics.com


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Ill buy these when a version gets released with a small video camera attached.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh you mean this Zeal Optics - Official Website , all you have to do is add the recon system.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

readimag said:


> Oh you mean this Zeal Optics - Official Website , all you have to do is add the recon system.


this doesnt have the internal screen the airwave does thou with all the features.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I know that … that would be why I said add the recon system they have.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I think they're pretty cool, but not really necessary.


----------



## pepsimax (Nov 7, 2012)

As cool/helpful as the features might be, I really don't believe they're worth that much money. I mean for people who have more money than sense, I can understand why you'd give it a go but really, $600 to spend on a pair of goggles! It's nothing short of silly. I got my Oakley Scalpels from this place that does sports eye wear like Oakley sunglasses as well as commercial kinda stuff like Ray Bans etc. Take a look on there, you might be able find something that will also suit your needs but not break the bank so much. Thank you and enjoy!


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

That shit is pretty rad and fuckin expensive but where are going with this sport? Are we supposed to be fuking robots in the FUTURE and this fuckin future tech is gonna decide for us what to do where to go
No brahh, when I go shred the mtn I wanna stay away as much as I can from the tech, I have enough at home and work glued to the computer and shit that's why I go to the mtn


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

sxdaca said:


> That shit is pretty rad and fuckin expensive but where are going with this sport? Are we supposed to be fuking robots in the FUTURE and this fuckin future tech is gonna decide for us what to do where to go
> No brahh, when I go shred the mtn I wanna stay away as much as I can from the tech, I have enough at home and work glued to the computer and shit that's why I go to the mtn


Once we have hover-boards, we won't need snow.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I dont see anything new here in the tech that we dont already have, but it simply making it easier to reference. Everyone on the hill already texts, listens to music, and can download free apps to track speed, distance etc etc. All this does it make it easier to reference of which I am big fan of the tech. The buddy finder is great although not needed for most, but as far as im concerned the more tech in safety the better.

I say bring it on. Soon it will be cheaper for everyone.


----------



## Eureka510 (Nov 1, 2012)

The oakleys are sick but they are sorta over glorified. I got to check out some demo units in a shop near by, and it's like a small screen under your right eye and you have a little remote to toggle through screens. 6 bones just seems too pricey.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Eureka510 said:


> The oakleys are sick but they are sorta over glorified. I got to check out some demo units in a shop near by, and it's like a small screen under your right eye and you have a little remote to toggle through screens. 6 bones just seems too pricey.



price aside and strictly speaking about it/s performance can you comment on the screen? Is it something that distracts? Is it gimmicky? Or do you think would actually be kinda cool and not annoying while boarding.


----------



## Eureka510 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah it's not distracting at all, price aside I'd buy em, I'm just not completely sold on them


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

im prolly going to end up buying them. A friend of mine is likely going to as well which will make the friend finder kinda cool. personally i like the text message thing the best.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

sxdaca said:


> That shit is pretty rad and fuckin expensive but where are going with this sport? Are we supposed to be fuking robots in the FUTURE and this fuckin future tech is gonna decide for us what to do where to go
> No brahh, when I go shred the mtn I wanna stay away as much as I can from the tech, I have enough at home and work glued to the computer and shit that's why I go to the mtn


You got your're tin foil hat on yet bud?


----------



## C4mtb (Nov 21, 2013)

i like it. i would love to have one. not only does it have speed elevation etc... but i can read text and change my music without having to take of my gloves!!


----------



## Hjscm (Oct 31, 2010)

if you buy one make sure you get the new snow 2 in it. faster and better graphics, also connects to my iPhone faster and better. wish they would connect to my go pro next


----------



## BradHati (Jan 24, 2012)

Was just about to make a thread on these.

Honestly, I can't wait till next season when they're going to be a lot cheaper and the tech will just keep getting better. I think the friend finder system is great too.


----------



## Hjscm (Oct 31, 2010)

i don't know what will be next year but it will probably be just a software or firmware update. so the new snow 2 will be good to go. seems to be like every 2-3 years they update hardware. i started with the regular mod and now got the mod snow 2. i think the friend tracker will work if you have just a smartphone and no goggles, not positive yet haven't tried.


----------

